# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  geneza or dragon pharma

## jolter604

has anyone had any luck with these ugls?i am going to post a order but the only brands with good reviews are these two. :Hmmmm:

----------


## < <Samson> >

I'd go with GP - But, still ehh

----------


## lui

i would go with geneza too

----------


## DurkaDurka

Just received geneza prop and been using it for about 10 days and it's SUPER CLEAN! 

Just received my tren ace and cyp as well as arimadex Yesterday. I'll let you know how it goes.

I didn't use their site though I went through a trusted more expensive safer source should we say lol

----------


## jolter604

I have used there aromasin because a friend of mine swears it by blood tests. But I have not tried there oils I have some test e and test prop rite now waiting to start.

----------


## Tactmed

How about Geneza's generics like for ED. These look to come from other countries but through Geneza'

Anyone have any experience?

----------


## jolter604

they do not have those at my market

----------


## jolter604

Well I have recently used both and they are g2g I am going to get some bloods on 600 mg of alpha pharma. I used test p geneza and dragon npp. They seem to work great.

----------


## jolter604

> How about Geneza's generics like for ED. These look to come from other countries but through Geneza'
> 
> Anyone have any experience?


I use peptide cialis, liquid research and my rats run around with with it waving in the air.gtg

----------


## jaysath

Both brands are great I'm on dragon enthant and Gp decca with good bw gtg

----------


## LEO78

Both are okay, a lot depends on the source.

----------


## Mr.Anderson

Would go with Geneza!

----------


## free_at_last

I've done just about everything dragon has to offer and *never* has a bunk product. their sust 350 is great....morning wood EVERY day on that shit. their orals are pretty solid as well. love their anadrol .

----------


## LEO78

> I've done just about everything dragon has to offer and *never* has a bunk product. their sust 350 is great....morning wood EVERY day on that shit. their orals are pretty solid as well. love their anadrol.


Agreed.
Ran Dragon's anandrol and vermo's oil, no issues, good gains.

----------


## Nick147

> Agreed.
> Ran Dragon's anandrol and vermo's oil, no issues, good gains.


What oils? Tried primover, it was pretty good.

----------


## free_at_last

> *What oils?* Tried primover, it was pretty good.


you're kidding, right?

----------


## LEO78

> you're kidding, right?


And trolling. 
Sorry, got drunk.

----------


## Tpowered

i have used GP prop. i liked it.

----------


## jolter604

Yeah I ended up trying both they worked well.but a lot of mixed reviews on gp...

----------


## NumLock

Geneza and GP are gtg. both !

----------


## jolter604

I would say hit or miss truthfully but vermodje seems to have more good reviews.on a over on that side of the world perspective.

----------


## AnimeRocks88

> I would say hit or miss truthfully but vermodje seems to have more good reviews.on a over on that side of the world perspective.


Indeed, at least i've heard more about vermodje than about Geneza and Dragon.

----------


## < <Samson> >

I swear all of these guy r the same shit, just use dif labels & bottles. 


GP has been aight to me tho. But, it def isn't HG or anything.

----------


## jolter604

> I swear all of these guy r the same shit, just use dif labels & bottles. 
> 
> 
> GP has been aight to me tho. But, it def isn't HG or anything.


Ray jay too.but I seen good bloods from random people.but I have been sticking to domestic.but it all is still hit and miss..

----------


## Trevis

> Ray jay too.but I seen good bloods from random people.but I have been sticking to domestic.but it all is still hit and miss..


Radjay gear was good for me , and bw showed it as well... and i came accross different opinions.
you are right - hit or miss.

----------


## JohnnyKirk

> Radjay gear was good for me , and bw showed it as well... and i came accross different opinions.
> you are right - hit or miss.


... this indian stuff is okay, or i am just a lucky one.

geneza or dragon? is there much difference in fact?

----------


## jolter604

Man there are a lot of good sources right now.its booming out there.

----------


## Nick147

> Radjay gear was good for me , and bw showed it as well... and i came accross different opinions.
> you are right - hit or miss.


nice stuff, the source i'm taking it from is reliable.

----------


## ggerman

Why no vermodj to choose? I would vote for it!

----------


## jolter604

> Why no vermodj to choose? I would vote for it!


Yeah I would go vermojde or rad jay now.

----------


## NumLock

> Yeah I would go vermojde or rad jay now.


What made you think so?
Would go with vermodje as well.

----------


## jolter604

> What made you think so?
> Would go with vermodje as well.


I have been fallowing a couple threads on m&s and they have good results.

----------


## JohnnyKirk

> Yeah I would go vermojde or rad jay now.


Going to order new stacks, thinking of using these two as well.

----------

